# Cheap venomous for sale!!!



## trueviper (Jan 13, 2008)

1.1 adult Neuwieds Lanceheads

£40 THE PAIR!!


----------



## dunny1 (Feb 2, 2009)

Very nice


----------



## DaveWillisHertsARG (Jul 8, 2012)

Good seller too.


----------



## benjaybo (Oct 31, 2009)

i wish i had my dwa i mean dam i really wish i did  some lanceheads would be smashing


----------



## otb2 (Nov 30, 2006)

hi, I think my friend might be interested in these. Where abouts are you? Are they eating ok etc?
Thanks


----------



## trueviper (Jan 13, 2008)

I'm based in warminster, wiltshire and yes they feed fine. Like ravenous wolves tbh!!

Anyway I might have a buyer already, haven't posted SOLD just in case I get let down.


----------

